# spiders in wingmirrors



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

htf do you get rid of them??????????


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

bidderman1969 said:


> htf do you get rid of them??????????


They don't like conkers :lol:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Mine's covered in them, also around the boot and in the wheel arches! :wall:


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

Just learn to love them and call them Boris


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

andyedge said:


> Just learn to love them and call them Boris


Mine were female so I called em Doris :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

bidderman1969 said:


> htf do you get rid of them??????????


Power wash the wing mirrors, sorted:thumb:


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> htf do you get rid of them??????????


Try a search on the *web*


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

ikon66 said:


> Try a search on the *web*


:lol: very good, I like that, very witty. :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Power wash the wing mirrors, sorted:thumb:


First thing I tried


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

bidderman1969 said:


> First thing I tried


Power washed the mirrors and they are still there surely no spider could have survived that onslaught.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Mines worst than that... I don't know where the little F***ERS are. But its not even a day after the wash & the car is covered in really thin web which look like scratches in the sun.. The web is that thin, that you can only see it in the sun.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Guys this thread has just cracked me up:lol::lol::lol: Brilliant :thumb:


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Power washed the mirrors and they are still there surely no spider could have survived that onslaught.


Haha I jet blasted my mirrors for ages yesterday yet there still there. How do they bloody survive


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

After using the PW I will give the wing mirrors a good blast with a pet dryer :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Also, why? Never seen a f£&@"¥g fly been caught in them, think they'd get fed up with nothing to eat and f&@k off :lol:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

There a spider ghat lives behind the wing mirror in my mums car and it's been there for AGES! I've used the pw a few times and it's still there. Now, I just tell her to live with it. The spiders not doing any real harm apart from the odd web here and there. Ha.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Tardis will get rid, nothing to do with tar or glue but they will die.

Sorry if that offends anyone but it does work.


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

I know an old lady who swallowed a bird to catch a spider
(I guess she'll die...)


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

bidderman1969 said:


> Also, why? Never seen a f£&@"¥g fly been caught in them, think they'd get fed up with nothing to eat and f&@k off :lol:


Maybe they like posing in front of the mirror.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

bidderman1969 said:


> Also, why? Never seen a f£&@"¥g fly been caught in them, think they'd get fed up with nothing to eat and f&@k off :lol:


I don't see why the stupid F***ERS waste time to build their web... The flyes are served fresh to them on daily basis from the front bumper, bonnet, windscreen & mirrors...

What more could you want?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

litcan91 said:


> I don't see why the stupid F***ERS waste time to build their web... The flyes are served fresh to them on daily basis from the front bumper, bonnet, windscreen & mirrors...
> 
> What more could you want?


Delivered on a plate? the lazy f*****rs, :lol:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

litcan91 said:


> I don't see why the stupid F***ERS waste time to build their web... The flyes are served fresh to them on daily basis from the front bumper, bonnet, windscreen & mirrors...
> 
> What more could you want?


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

bidderman1969 said:


> Delivered on a plate? the lazy f*****rs, :lol:


Literally yes! I should charge service charge for cleaning up the leftovers too..


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Just pop the glass out.


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

Those poor spiders are probably thinking, I have just decorated and this guy keeps on washing us!  😂


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

hoover?


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

That's it, I got it... De-mirror the car, most of UK drivers don't use them, they must not be that important... I see many drivers long into their journeys with closed mirrors :driver:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

just blast it out with some water.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

G101, it kills wasps too.


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

I've used Spider Away spray on my boat, with good results.
It didn't harm the gelcoat or painted surfaces.
But I would suggest to take no risk and try it first at a "out of sight" spot.

Spray it in the gap around the mirrors and I expect that they won't bother you anymore.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Any APC sprayed behind the mirror glass in to the back of the casing usually does the job :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

After lying in wait until the little blighter pops his eyes over the mirror glass - I always use one of these  ..










Just let the little fellas live in the wing mirror - more spiders = less flies !


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

You will never get a straight answer here, I know I asked same thing.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

andyedge said:


> Just learn to love them and call them Boris


This, spiders are cool!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

alan hanson said:


> hoover?


This is no time to think about cleaning the house man - the OP has a spider in his wing mirror!!!

Cooks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> htf do you get rid of them??????????


Just realised - are the spiders chasing the OP (and are therefore visible in teh miror) or are they living inside the wing mirror.

For scenario 1 - drive faster.

For scenario 2 - cheese.

HTH - Cooks


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Mirror spiders are the thrillseekers of the arachnid world, I never see them until I'm doing at least 50 and then the little ****ers appear and hold on for dear life while the web gets shaken about in the wind.

I'm convinced they're just after an adrenaline rush. They'll be wearing GoPros soon.


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Lloyd71 said:


> Mirror spiders are the thrillseekers of the arachnid world, I never see them until I'm doing at least 50 and then the little ****ers appear and hold on for dear life while the web gets shaken about in the wind.
> 
> I'm convinced they're just after an adrenaline rush. They'll be wearing GoPros soon.


I wonder if they stick their tongues out like dogs


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

Here's one I killed earlier using G101


----------



## iansoutham (Aug 4, 2006)

This is how I deal with mine :devil:

No hiding place for these spiders.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

I have a resident spider in my driver's side wing mirror, every night s/he comes out and spins a beautifully intricate web, and every morning I ruin it by driving around. I feel kinda guilty...


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

MagpieRH said:


> I have a resident spider in my driver's side wing mirror, every night s/he comes out and spins a beautifully intricate web, and every morning I ruin it by driving around. I feel kinda guilty...


Don't, they're laughing at ya


----------



## Samba1360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Spiders in Wingmirrors, I feel a film coming on...


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

If it could do a Charlotte's web and spi the word "Sonax" it can live.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Wait till they have a web made, then flick something onto its web, it'll come out to see what it has caught for it's tea :thumb: then catch it !!
Easy as that 

Pressure washers dont get them, they are in there hiding,and they laugh :lol:


----------



## azc (May 1, 2013)

After giving my Audi a complete valet, annoyingly I've just found a huge web over the passenger side door mirror. I'm scared to pop the glass out as it is electrically dimmed - broken glass = £250 bill. I could just imagine the spider laughing at me whilst I'm sobbing over a bill for new mirror glass. I'm about to go outside and give him some G101....


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

azc said:


> After giving my Audi a complete valet, annoyingly I've just found a huge web over the passenger side door mirror. I'm scared to pop the glass out as it is electrically dimmed - broken glass = £250 bill. I could just imagine the spider laughing at me whilst I'm sobbing over a bill for new mirror glass. I'm about to go outside and give him some G101....


It's not the be all and end all :lol: he'll only be there for a week or two then move on. Keep destroying their web and they'll move on


----------



## azc (May 1, 2013)

Tried that strategy before. The little blighter "moved on" to the inside of my car.

I just went out to the car with an atomiser of 1:20 G101. I saw the offender at the edge of the glass, just tucked behind. Obviously waiting for something to get caught in his web. I gave him a few shots of G101 and he disappeared behind the mirror. I followed up with a few more squirts behind the glass too.

He suddenly came staggering out of the casing, like a terrorist staggering out of a building after having a stun grenade lobbed in. When he reached the edge of the casing, he literally dropped straight out onto the floor. That'll learn him.

I'm going to start calling it G102 now - as I've just found something else it will get rid of....


----------

